# Lighted nock comparison chart - updates



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the help in sending me data. Below is the updated list.
G5, CX lazereye, and many more added. We still have tons of area in pink (need data). All the updates are in green shade.
Please keep sending in those update, corrections so we get the chart fully filled for all to see so all of us can be more educated on this product category.








Dorge (the one who is/has been) preparing the chart
Firenock LLC


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

*G5*

Jeez...The G5 nock is 41g. Definitely won't get one of those. 

Thanks for the research.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Dang! Where the chart go?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*window to linux server*



wyetterp said:


> Dang! Where the chart go?


Sidegrade to linux server thus upper and lower case issues appears. Resolved!


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

*No GA available?*

I went to the Firenock web site but did not see any "A" series available for the .202" shaft id sizes?? Do they have any?
Insatiable


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*GA and GE both will be out soon*



insatiable said:


> I went to the Firenock web site but did not see any "A" series available for the .202" shaft id sizes?? Do they have any?
> Insatiable


We want to focus on "S" and "C" style first. By middle of next month, June 15th, we should have all the products. "A", "C", "E" and "S".

We want to be sure everything is perfect before mass production. We want to maintain that less 0.01 failure rate.


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the notice. I'll wait till then and try em. I really like the looks of your product.
Thanks
Insatiable


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Do*

Do the G5 nocks work?


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the news!


----------

